# Smoked Backstrap



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Anyone smoke their venison backstraps or steaks? Looking for a brine/recipe or whatever you have to try. Thanks


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I used the smoked pheasant recipe in the recipe forum and substituted backstrap...darn tasty


----------



## saltydawg (Dec 30, 2007)

Posted: Thu Jan 31, 2008 1:35 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I messed up a strap the other night, I like to leave mine kinda large and cut into the middle of it making a big pocket from the top and took chopped mushrooms, onions and garlic mixed it with a stick of butter and stuffed it into the middle. Then I wrapped the bottom of it with foil, put sliced bacon on the top and placed it in my gas smoker/oven and cooked it slow with water at 225 degrees for 3 hours it was done when the bacon got crispy. don't loose the juice and make a wine gravy with it when done and slice it onto a bed of wild rice with the gravy ontop....

some messed up eating


----------

